# Your experience with CPO Dwarf Crayfish



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting a few of the dwarf crayfish. Last time I tried them they lasted a few months, grew well, then disappeared. (It's a possibilty they climbed out and crawled in a corner to die, but I never found anything.)

Has anyone had long term success with them? What did you do about water conditions?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Both of mine died within a month. I was a noob though, and hadn't even tried cherry shrimp at that point.

I love those CPO's though. I hope there is someone with good experience, because I'd definitely set up a small tank in the future.


----------



## bettaforu (Jun 2, 2010)

I have kept all kinds of the dwarf cray species...CPO, Shufeldti and now Diminitus.
CPO unlike the other 2, need lots of space in a tank, and must have many places to hide. Females are aggressive and
Males territorial, so basically you can't keep more than 2-3 in a 10 gallon tank. Bigger tank, then yes you could get away
with that as there would be much more space for them to roam and hide.

I currently have a female ready to drop her babies in a 2.5 gallon all alone. Once she has dropped them I will put her back
in the main tank with the male again, to get her berried again...she will molt once she drops the babies and I don't want
her eating them. Yes they are cannibalistic and will eat their own young....so keep her well fed, and have lots of moss 
for the babies to get away from her.

Tank is PH 7.6 and cold...no heater. These crays like colder temps and don't do well in a heated tank.
Plain gravel is sufficient for them too, but rocks with holes or driftwood are a must have...make a cave decoration and
you will see them crawl inside. You can also teach them to take algae wafers from your fingers...feed them at the front
of the tank and make them stand up to get the piece from you....after a couple of times they will do it automatically
when they see you at the front of their tank....very cool crays.

The other two species are much smaller and can be greyish or blueish in color. They don't bother one another and you
can keep as many as you want in a tank. I have a 10 gallon with 6 of them in it, and see them every day at the front
to get fed. I am breeding a line of blue ones specifically. They stay smaller than the CPO.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the information bettaforu. It was very interesting. If you ever have any of the smaller ones to sell, please PM me. Are they plant friendly?


----------

